# Smartest Top-10 Breeds



## gjpelissero (Dec 15, 2008)

In an on-line article this morning from PetMD, the smartest top ten breeds are ranked. How will GSD fare? 
http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22063/68520-boy--world-s-ten-smartest-dogs


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

#2 surprised me. The ones I have seen have not impressed me, but I guess it's something in my local water... or maybe just the owners.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Border Collie and Poodle are always 1 and 2.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma#2 surprised me. The ones I have seen have not impressed me, but I guess it's something in my local water... or maybe just the owners.


I agree with that, anyway from what I have seen, and I know they are ranked very high.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma#2 surprised me. The ones I have seen have not impressed me, but I guess it's something in my local water... or maybe just the owners.


Yep, I have to agree with that, too. I know Poodles are always ranked near the top of the list for intelligence, but I've never (personally) seen a particularly smart one. 
All the ones I've met seem a little flaky.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

A poodle is smarter then a GSD 
I have to question that
I had a poodle years ago and he wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed. 
I don't believe it sorry


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I read that, I knew the GSD would definitely make the top ten, but was a big surprised at No. 3


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My poodle was one of the smartest dogs I have ever had, I swear he could talk, he isn't the only smart Poodle I've met, I completely agree with their ranking.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I've met some extraordinary standard poodles (one of them impressed me as one of the smartest dogs I'd ever met, don't know if she was actually smarter than the outstanding GSD I also met that summer) & mostly ordinary smaller poodles.
That said, I met an truly ugly PM version of a Std Poodle just the other day - he was not impressive in the brain department either.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The GSD has been ranked number 3 for quite a few years. The thing that amazes me about my Shepherd is the dog's versatility. From swimming, to hunting, to search and rescue and agility courses this dog catches on immediately to everything we do.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't know if #2 refers to standard poodle or all size of poodles in general?
I have a mini poodle. When she was very little (8 weeks till 16 weeks) I thought she was NOT smart at all (compared to my mom's dogs). She seemed not understand her name. She chewed everything she got, ignored my stern "NO!!!" command, not giving way to any other pressure or persuasion neither... She looked logy (well, still kinda logy now, but in a much cuter way). 
When she grows up, she becomes more and more understanding and sweet, learn things faster and faster. That is a amazing change if you see it you'll know.








Still I always believe a GSD will do the job better than my poodle. That's why I'm here.











> Originally Posted By: GSdMauiIn an on-line article this morning from PetMD, the smartest top ten breeds are ranked. How will GSD fare?
> http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22063/68520-boy--world-s-ten-smartest-dogs


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I wish "mixed breed" was on there- lol. Seriously though, both my dogs are mixed breeds and they both are the smartest dogs that I have ever had. My oldest is supposed to be a poodle mix according to a DNA test (although she looks absolutely nothing like one) and she is very bright. I remember when I had a stuffed animal toy (for kids) and I was playing with it one day (years ago) and I put it in my desk (closed drawer). She managed to open it up while I was at school and took only that item out of the drawer and was playing with it when I got home. Of course after that it was officially HER toy!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I think maybe people are talking about the miniature poodles as not being so smart. When I was growing up our elderly neighbor had one named Giggles, she was the most hyper dog I'd ever seen.

But standard poodles are supposed to be extremely intelligent.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

I belive so too. A lot of mixed breeds are very smart~!



> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsI wish "mixed breed" was on there- lol. Seriously though, both my dogs are mixed breeds and they both are the smartest dogs that I have ever had. My oldest is supposed to be a poodle mix according to a DNA test (although she looks absolutely nothing like one) and she is very bright. I remember when I had a stuffed animal toy (for kids) and I was playing with it one day (years ago) and I put it in my desk (closed drawer). She managed to open it up while I was at school and took only that item out of the drawer and was playing with it when I got home. Of course after that it was officially HER toy!


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Small breeds are always hyper -- er, I'm not that into those ones... And I hesitated and hesitated, before got a mini poodle.
She seems very quiet, calm & laid back with me at home, but if she is out on the lawn, she is a extreme speeder. 
She never barks to anyone though.











> Originally Posted By: LaraI think maybe people are talking about the miniature poodles as not being so smart. When I was growing up our elderly neighbor had one named Giggles, she was the most hyper dog I'd ever seen.
> 
> But standard poodles are supposed to be extremely intelligent.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

A couple has several standard poodles in our therapy dog group. They're smart, eager to please, agility freaks, etc. but I just don't care for them. While they may be smart, they don't have near the versatility of a GSD--or the good looks in my opinion.


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't believe that a poodle ranked ahead of a GSD with as versatile as a GSD is. I have not know alot of poodles but my uncle had a standard who was clueless. Couldn't play fetch, squatted when going. What's wrong with that you may ask? Nothing if it was a female but this was a male and would urinate on his front legs. My uncle couldn't teach the dog a thing. He must have been from the shallow end of the gene pool. I would have to agree with the rest of the article though just not the poodle.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've heard really wonderful things about poodles... didn't know that the were specifically smarter than the GSD, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I grew up with standard poodles and they were all very smart. Great family dog. Does not surprise me they are on the list.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh please. I've seen different lists in so many different places - it all depends on who's doing the list. 

It's almost always the same breeds in the top 10 just in different orders. 

If you were to ask me to do a list, border collie would be in the top ten but not number one becuase all the BCs I've known have had ADHD. Doesn't mean they're not smart but my neighbors BC sits in the kitchen sink! I think not smart. My GSDs routinely outsmart this BC so just no. 

I'm not going to say my GSDs are both extraordinarily smart or the neighbor BC is stupid for her breed, just don't buy it.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeap, for example I heard from a trainer that Dobermans are uniqe in intelligence and especially in the obedience training they just blow shepherds. I know there are experts to evaluate these ranks, but it seems to me that these lists are very personal. My shepherd was really exceptinally intelligent for me, when I say him to turn around his other side while I was brushing him, he was doing it. I didn't teach him this)), and I don't know how he learned


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Right or wrong most lists have ranked the Collie, Poodle andGSD in that order for several years.

I tend to think the Collie might be over ranked simply because of the dog's herding ability.

As for poodles I have no idea, but our group has some mixed breed pups; 50 percent standard poodle and 50 percent german shepherd. I wouldlove to see how those dogs develop.

As an aside,these pups either have been or will be adopted quickly.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have had a very smart poodle and a very dumb GSD in my past. These lists are broad generalizations and not all members within the breed will perform or be as intelligent as others. 

How do they measure canine intelligence? I would say the tests are not very well based on inherent or instinctive jobs of the dogs. An Akita may not be in the top 10 but it may excel at what it was bred to do.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree - intelligence and willingness to work are not the same thing. I think BC's, poodles, GSD's, etc have both which is why they're considered more intelligent. But I have seen many extremely intelligent dogs who use their brains for other purposes. For example my JRT is incredibly smart and has blown border collie people away with how quickly he picks things up. But he is willing to work as long as I have a cookie in my hand - otherwise he could care less and uses his brains to get out of doing what I ask. It's a constant battle of wills  Does that make him less intelligent? No - just not as trainable as a dog that loves to work for its owner. So I would change the name of these tests to "Most Trainable" breeds and not necessarily most intelligent.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I also think the poll should be based on TRAINABILITY, intelligence is purely subjective. I had a JRT that was a complete obedience school dropout, his goal was to be nothing but the class clown, which he exceeded in much to my chagrin. I have seen him do things though that have completely floored me, he used to run out to the back fences barking his head off to psyche the German Shepherds into thinking the Coyotes were out back, than he would run back into the garage and clean out their dinner bowls!! He would hide in the bushes waiting for hapless birds, thinking they were safe keeping their eyes on the barn cats, than he would ambush them, and he hated to swim or get wet, so he would paddle the water towards him to pluck lizards out of the troughs! I can't even beging to recall everything he did in his life, but he was definately the most intelligent dog I ever knew.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I always wondered how canine intelligence was measured. If anyone knowsplease reply.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

It judges intelligence almost solely based on comprehension of human commands, not real intelligence if you ask me. A domestic wolf is the most intelligent of them all, but would be near last on this list.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I dog sat for a standard poodle one summer and he was incredibly intelligent. What a dog! 

My Chama, who is half rottie, is the smartest dog I've ever known. Her other half is mutt so who knows where it comes from. She is definitely as smart as that standard poodle and smarter than any gsd I've had or known. 

I also lived with a sheltie and he was not the brightest bulb in the pack but I think he was from a byb so not the best of the gene pool.


----------

